# Sorry



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hi all

Just wanted to say sorry for not being around so much. Please don't think I'm ignoring your posts because I am reading them all and particularly thinking of our 2wwers and our newly single again girls  .

I haven't been feeling at all well and have been having some problems with my eyes   - hence why I'm not on here so much. I'm doing my mod board in my sunglasses   .

As well as the rubbish FSH results though, I also discovered my white blood count is down and my cholesterol is up  .
Anyway - I'm feeling a bit better today so hopefully it's all sorting itself out .

What I also wanted to say though.......... is that I'm away for 2 weeks from Friday and I really do want to know the 2ww results  . Jovi or Roo - please would you text me? There is no way I can wait 2 weeks to find out! I have thought about taking my laptop but I think my poor eyes, and everything else, needs a good break, so I'm going to leave it.

GOOD LUCK     

Emma

PS Felix - he was so wrong hun  . Totally totally in the wrong. Im very proud of you being so strong xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Of course I'll let you know about all our 2ww results. (and any gossip !!)

Have a fab time, Enjoy your well deserved rest, well try and rest as much as you can, difficult with excited neices I'm sure !!

I can just imagine you sat in your sunglassess   , getting into practice for your hols ?

When do you get your bloods checked again? I'm sure there will be nothing to worry about and have just got a bit run down.

Speak soon

roo xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Have a fab break Emma.... Know what you mean about eyes - getting my lasered on Saturday and am moderating next week!  Luckily my mum's come up to stay so she can help out..
Take care and look after yourself
Rachel x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Emma,

Wishing you better soon hun! Have a lovely relaxing break.

Dxx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Em - sounds like you've been having a tough time of it recently. A couple of weeks away is just what you need
Have a wonderful time, take care of yourself and feel better soon,
Laura
x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

emma hope your eyes are getting better- are you going somewhere nice for a well deserved break- hope so.
Take care
L x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Emma, you take care and have a great break!  Hope you can celebrate our new BFPs    during the break too! Go JJ and Dottie!

Take care and a big   

Felix xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Emma - lovely to have you back in the fold.  We all have our times of needing to dip in and out a bit I think.  Have a fabulous holiday and hope you feel better...eyes and everything else! 

Rachel ...ooo laser surgery.....is to correct your sight?  I had it done 2 years ago and have been very happy with the results.....glasses free after 25 years plus ! 

xx D


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma have a lovely lovely holiday!

Hope you come back nice and refreshed and feeling loads better!

I will miss you but will text so no getting away from me  

Have a safe journey and a fab time xxx


----------

